# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > jQuery > سوال: تار شدن صفحه با jquery

## reza4359

سلام دوستان اگه میشه توضیح بدید که چه طوری میشه با استفادهاز jquery  یا ajax  وقتی روی یک لینک کلیک میکنیم صفحه تار بشه و  لینک اون صفحه داخل همون صفحه فعلی باز بشه شبیه  گالری های عکس که با jquery  ساخته میشه حالا میخوام روی یه لینک اجراشه
ممنون

----------


## eleboys

دوست عزیز از پلاگین BlockUI جی کوئری استفاده کن که دقیقا همون چیزیه که دنبالش میگردی. حتی دقیقا یک مثال عین چیزی که گفتی تو مثال هاش هست. این پلاگین از جمله پلاگین های تایید شده و پرکاربرد جی کوئری هم هست  :لبخند: .

از اینجا مشاهده کن: http://jquery.malsup.com/block/#demos

----------


## reza4359

دوست عزیز خیلی ممنون حالا چطوری ازش استفاده کنم من میخوام واسه عضویت ازش  استفاده کنم مثل مثال لاگین خودش من یه لینک دارم   به اینصورت حالاچطوری  از این کد استفاده کنم که دقیقا مثل مثال لاگین خودش بشه
حالا این کدو باید کجا بزارم و چه طوری ازش استفاده کنم


```
<asp:ImageButton ID="ImageButton4" runat="server"  class="tTip" 
                                                                                            ImageUrl="~/Images/y1.png" 
                                                                                            PostBackUrl="~/createuser.aspx" ToolTip="ایجاد نام کاربری" />
```

اینم که کد  jquery  این سایت
 $(document).ready(function() { 
    $('#demo1').click(function() { 
        $.blockUI({ message: $('#loginForm') }); 
 
        setTimeout($.unblockUI, 2000); 
    }); 
});

----------


## eleboys

دوست عزیز فکر میکنم شما صفجه ثبت نامی مثل این سایت مد نظرتون باشه؟ (دکمه ثبت فضای رایگان رو بزنید تا ببینید) http://www.megapars.net/

در این صورت شما یک Panel روی فرمتون بندازید و خاصیت ClientIdMode اش رو برابر Static بزارید. بعد محتویات فرم ثبت نامتون رو توش بندازید (عناوین، تکست باکس ها و دکمه ثبت) و بعد از کدی که این سایت معرفی کرده به به روشی شبیه زیر استفاده کنید:


<input id="demo1" type="button" value="شروع ثبت نام" />
<asp:Panel RunAt="server" ClientIDMode="static" id="pnlLogin">
//محتویات فرمتون
</asp:panel>

<script type="javascript">
$(document).ready(function() { 
    $('#demo1').click(function() { 
        $.blockUI({ message: $('#pnlLogin') }); 
    }); 
}); 
</script>

----------


## reza4359

دوست من خیلی ممنون از لطفت امیدوارم بتونم جبران کنم دقیقا همون چیزیه که میخواستم حالا کدی که گفتید این سایت معرفی کرده کجای سایته من ندیدم ؟

----------


## reza4359

من ازکدی که خودتون گذاشتید استفاده کردم ولی کار نمیکنه

----------


## reza4359

سلام اگه میشه بهم بگید این چطوری کارمیکنه خودتون یک مثال بزنید ممنون میشم 
http://jquery.malsup.com/block/#demos

----------


## eleboys

> سلام اگه میشه بهم بگید این چطوری کارمیکنه خودتون یک مثال بزنید ممنون میشم 
> http://jquery.malsup.com/block/#demos


دوست عزیز دقیقا بگید کجای کار مشکل دارید؟ نظر من اینه که شما ابتدا یه فرم معمولی که توی صفحه جداگانه باز میشه یا یه فرم کوچیک که گوشه کنار صفحه جاسازی شده باشه برای لاگین استفاده کنید. در زمان کامل شدن پروژتون و تسلط بیشتر مطلب با فراق خاطر به کارهای جنبی مثل این بپردازید...
باز هم اگر خیلی علاقه مندید بگید کمکتون می کنم. ببینید بخش اصلی این پلاگین همین یه خط کده:
$.blockUI({ message: $('#loginForm') });

دستور $.blockUI را باید با سلکتور کنترلی که می خواهید به عنوال پیام نشان بدید (در اینجا $("loginForm") ) صدا بزنید. به محض فراخوانی صفحه تار میشه و پیام نمایش داده میشه. بعد از اون هر زمان دستور $.unblockUI صدا کنید همچی به حالت عادی بر  میگرده.
===================
نوشته های فنی نیما بغدادی
http://nima.megapars.ir

----------


## reza4359

عزیز ممنونم از پیگیریتون میشه خودتون یه مثال کاربردی بزنید

----------


## reza4359

من با vs 2010 کار میکنم شاید بااین جواب نده هر چند فکر نمیکنم ولی داخل یه ویرایشگرم امتحان کردم نشد

----------


## reza4359

اینم کدهایی که استفاده میکنم
     <html>
<head>
 <script type="text/javascript"  src="Scripts/jquery-1.4.1.min.js"></script>
     <script type="text/javascript"  src="Scripts/jquery.blockUI.js"></script>
<script type="javascript">
$(document).ready(function() {
    $('#demo1').click(function() {
        $.blockUI({ message: $('#pnlLogin') });
    });
});
</script>
</head>
<body>
 <input id="demo1" type="button" value="شروع ثبت نام" class="button_red" /></td>
        <asp:Panel RunAt="server" ClientIDMode="static" id="pnlLogin">
            <asp:TextBox ID="TextBox1" runat="server"></asp:TextBox>
            <br />
            <asp:TextBox ID="TextBox2" runat="server"></asp:TextBox>

</asp:panel>
</body>
</html>

----------

